# Tivo Bolt Streaming recording



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Dumb question probably. Since the bolt can also do streaming, can it record streaming programs?

It would be great to have shows that I am streaming recorded for easy access on my TiVo.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Dumb question probably. Since the bolt can also do streaming, can it record streaming programs?
> 
> It would be great to have shows that I am streaming recorded for easy access on my TiVo.


no


----------



## John B. GAITHER (Aug 11, 2019)

I have Space Force from Netflix in My Shows. 
I clicked on it, and quickly loads Netflix app.
It was nice, because I watched it on my Mini, and kept buffering live. Some how it got it on my DVR. Now can watch without buffering.

I’m looking at the watchlist. It shows the streaming icon at the end column, instead of the blue/yellow/red dot.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

John B. GAITHER said:


> I have Space Force from Netflix in My Shows.
> I clicked on it, and quickly loads Netflix app.
> It was nice, because I watched it on my Mini, and kept buffering live. Some how it got it on my DVR. Now can watch without buffering.
> 
> I'm looking at the watchlist. It shows the streaming icon at the end column, instead of the blue/yellow/red dot.


Feature of 1Pass to be able to add a streaming show. It's still the streaming it from Netflix and no different than opening the Netflix app and playing it except for the convenience.

Scott


----------

